# Vietnamese: Tâm (name)



## Nunty

One of the prisoners I correspond with gave my address to his cellmate, who wrote. The cellmate is a Vietnamese living in the US. In order to reply I need to write his name correctly on the envelope, obviously, but I can't decipher his handwriting on his first name.

It is probably either Iâm or Tâm, but might be Jâm.

I hope it will be obvious to somebody!

Thank you very much.


----------



## mrvu

Dear Nunty

This is "Tâm". I don't know why you type vietnamese. Ex: Tâm, thương,.. Because you need software as Vietkey or Unikey...and use it good.


----------



## Nunty

Welcome to the forums, mrvu! And thank you. 

You've really helped me out.


----------



## mrvu

Dear Nunty

I very happy to talking with you. I hope i will usefull for you, beacuse i am vietnamese. 

I living at hoi an ancient town where is recognize the world heritage site(11/1999). I working at hoian travel companies.

Nice to meet you, Nunty.


----------



## vanhoabui

The name is Tâm (literally Heart). It can be given to both men and women.


----------

